
Show HN: Toneden – A new way to automate your social marketing - guillaumebardet
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/toneden-3
======
troydavis
2 tips. Per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html),
“Show HN is a way to share something that you've made on Hacker News.” For
things you didn’t make, please omit the “Show HN” prefix and just submit the
actual title of the destination page.

Also, HN readers are savvy. In general, it’s probably better to submit the
actual Web site, app, readme, or whatever (using the actual title of that
page), not a page about it on an unrelated site.

~~~
guillaumebardet
Hello Troy,

Thank you for the heads up, that is kind of you! I will make sure to do that
next time.

